# Pedigree Chum



## theshoefairy (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi all,

Currently I am feeding my springer Ped Chum puppy food mixed with the Ped Chum small bite mixer.

Is this one of the better ways for balance nutrition? Does anyone have any infor or experiences with it? I wanted to stay away from dry dog food.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

It's not particularly good....reading through this might help you .
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/305410-updated-wet-dog-food-index.html


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Pedigree food is far from the best
Its actually pretty scary how poor quality the food seems with all of the advertising and exposure they have 

Look out for high percentages of named meat on the label, as well as other named ingredients other than just "derivatives".
If you are going for a wet food, I've used wainwrights trays, lukullus tins, rocco tins and fishmongers trays with no trouble 

Just for comparison of ingredients, this is Pedigree (chicken in jelly tins)
_Meat and Animal Derivatives (44%, including 4% Chicken), Cereals, Derivatives of Vegetable Origin (0.7% Dried Sugar Beet Pulp), Oils and Fats (0.5% Sunflower Oil), Minerals_

and this is Lukullus (just for an example)
_66% meat and animal by-products (meat, heart, liver, lung, kidney, stomach, tripe, throats) exclusively from beef and turkey, meat stock, potatoes, parsley, minerals, sunflower oil_


----------



## theshoefairy (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh dear GOD!!! I have read through that and it's amazing that the biggest and what you would think, best brand names are the absolute worst!! 

I will look into other foods. Relly not happy with this at all. Is there a place online that the better foods are available? And are the wet dog foods you have mentioned needing to be used with a mixer?


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

As someone mentioned, look at the wet food index on here. Pedigree dog food is rubbish basically, sorry to be so blunt. I think the only ok wet food from a supermarket is the butchers tripe mix tins. All the others are full of additives, soya and chemical preservatives. Dont just ditch the food you are feeding though, if you decide to change brands, do so gradually as an abrupt diet change will more than likely cause a tummy upset.

Good value wet foods include.... Naturediet, Wainwrights trays (pets at home own brand), Lukullus (zooplus). Theres a few other good ones.

As for the mixer you are better off using a hypoallergenic complete food for the dry, cheap mixers biscuits are usually made of wheat which often causes dogs problems.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

theshoefairy said:


> Oh dear GOD!!! I have read through that and it's amazing that the biggest and what you would think, best brand names are the absolute worst!!
> 
> I will look into other foods. Relly not happy with this at all. Is there a place online that the better foods are available? And are the wet dog foods you have mentioned needing to be used with a mixer?


The ones I've mentioned are complete so no need to use a mixer 
You can if you want to of course - I'll sometimes mix a couple of spoons in with kibble and warm water to make things interesting, but you absolutely don't have to!
My lot have a pretty varied diet - dry kibble, different brands of wet, raw, home cooked etc and seem to be doing very well 

Fishmongers and Wainwrights are Pets At Home own brands, and I get the others from Zooplus
Rocco Wet Dog Food: Free P&P on orders £29+ at zooplus!
Lukullus Wet Dog Food| Free P&P on orders £25+ at zooplus!
Search Results
Search Results

There are plenty of others to consider too lol! Fourthglade, Naturediet, Natures Harvest, Natures Menu etc. They aren't too difficult to find in pet shops (rather than supermarkets)


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Have a look into raw if you don't want to feed kibble. Plenty of info on here and it may suit you


----------



## theshoefairy (Nov 23, 2013)

I love this forum! I just rushed out to pets at home to get some better food for the little one! I got 6 cans of Wainwrights puppy food and also bought the Wainwrights hypoallergenic dry dog food. Both are complete foods but I have deceided to mix the two together. Hope that is ok to do. I will alternate now between that and the pedigree until the pedigree is used up and then hopefully it will be ok to keep her on Wainwrights. She does seem to like the dry on it's own too which is good as now I can get a food dispenser for when I am at work. Only issue I hve though, is on the cans, or her weight (which is currently under 5kg), she is only meant to have half a can - 3/4 of a can a day. That doesn't seem like much at all? Can that be right? It also says to split that into 4 meals so doing that, she would probably only have a spoonful of the canned wet food 4 times a day. Can't be right surely?

I have to say though that it certainly smells and looks better. I can see real bits of carrot in it lol!!!

Also, excuse me for being a bit dim, but what is kibble?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

theshoefairy said:


> I love this forum! I just rushed out to pets at home to get some better food for the little one! I got 6 cans of Wainwrights puppy food and also bought the Wainwrights hypoallergenic dry dog food. Both are complete foods but I have deceided to mix the two together. Hope that is ok to do. I will alternate now between that and the pedigree until the pedigree is used up and then hopefully it will be ok to keep her on Wainwrights. She does seem to like the dry on it's own too which is good as now I can get a food dispenser for when I am at work. Only issue I hve though, is on the cans, or her weight (which is currently under 5kg), she is only meant to have half a can - 3/4 of a can a day. That doesn't seem like much at all? Can that be right? It also says to split that into 4 meals so doing that, she would probably only have a spoonful of the canned wet food 4 times a day. Can't be right surely?
> 
> I have to say though that it certainly smells and looks better. I can see real bits of carrot in it lol!!!
> 
> Also, excuse me for being a bit dim, but what is kibble?


Kibble is just another word for dry food 
Is it the puppy cans you are reading? Usually the feeding guides go by expected adult weight rather than current weight... either way, feeding guides are just that - guides! So if puppy gaining too much or not enough weight, feed more or less food as you need to


----------



## theshoefairy (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for that 

It does say that on the can. I will just continue to feed her the same amount as I was when I was feeding her the Ped Chum and see how she goes 

I'm guessing Pedigree Chum treats are just as crap too!


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Remember to introduce your new food slowly!


----------



## theshoefairy (Nov 23, 2013)

Will do. I will alternate between the two until the Chum is gone. I hav about 6 cans there unfortunately. Although I feel guilty giving her that now knowing there is nothing in there that is an good for her lol


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

theshoefairy said:


> Although I feel guilty giving her that now knowing _there is nothing in there that is an good for he_r lol


Well, I wouldn't say that... in the days when canned food was the only thing available, many dogs lived long lives on it. Younger people may not know that canned dog and cat food wasn't widely available in the Uk until the 1950's after wartime rationing ended (long after the was ended).

The difference is that nowadays we know a great deal more ourselves than the pet owners of the past, and have freedom of choice.


----------



## theshoefairy (Nov 23, 2013)

Well this is true. I had a Springer that passed away around 10 years ago. We fed her Butchers Choice cans if I remember correctly and we had her from 8 months old until she was about 17/18 so it can't have been all that bad. That was before everyone consulted Google about everything though!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

theshoefairy said:


> Well this is true. I had a Springer that passed away around 10 years ago. We fed her Butchers Choice cans if I remember correctly and we had her from 8 months old until she was about 17/18 so it can't have been all that bad. That was before everyone consulted Google about everything though!


People fed what they were recommended to feed by supermarkets and vets, for decades. Some did well on it - others didn't.

These days people are less willing to swallow the advertising, and are willing and educated enough to make their own choices.

Heck..... rationing ended in the UK in the 1950's...... long after the war ended, so people of a certain generation weren't able to make independent choices about their own nutrition, never mind their pets'.

In pre-war days, dogs and cats were fed raw meat and bones and leftovers. My mother remembers the Cat's Meat Man who came along her road every week selling raw meat, fish and offal for feeding cats (and probably also dogs).


----------

